# Wife Blow Up Our House!!!!!



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

I GET OFF OF WORKING AFTER ABOUT 24 DAYS STARAIGHT AND COME HOME TO A BOX ON MY CHAIR THAT TICKING AWAY AND MY WIFE RUNS OUT OF THE HOUSE LAUGHING :r
I FIND THIS LEFT IN THE AFTERMATH










FOR A CLOSER VIEW OF THE STICKS










ALSO WANT TO GIVE A SHOUT OUT THANKS TO BOOKER :tu:tuAND THE GUYS AND GALS AT THE OUTLET :tuFOR HELPING KATH PUT TOGETHER THIS AWESOME HIT

THANKS FOR MAKING THE LAST FEW WEEKS OF HARD WORK :hnEND WITH A HELL OF A WAY TO REMEMBER
MIGHT HAVE TO FIRE ONE OF THESE PUPPIES UP SUNDAY MY NEXT DAY OFF:chk:chk:chk

THANKS KATH MY NEWBIE!!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

OOOHHHHHHH....I love close-ups


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

That's a nice selection of sticks! 

Is their any of those you haven't tried yet?


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

The audacity!

I hope you taught her a good lesson after that insolence.

Nice sticks -- that Perdomo keeps popping up everywhere I look. Think it's an omen?


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Great looking sticks! Did she have some help picking those out? :tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Bax said:


> Great looking sticks! Did she have some help picking those out? :tu


yes she had intel done by none other than Booker:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

:chk :chk :chk :chk :chk

*Huge props to sailkat(Kath)!!! *


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

Bax said:


> Great looking sticks! Did she have some help picking those out? :tu


I got some recommendations from a BOTL...and read alot of posts on CS :tu

If you going to bomb your hubbie....you have to do a good job!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

some nice stuff there!


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

Great hit sailkat, show him what a noob can do.:ss:ss


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

We may have to get a mass Wife/Girlfriend bombing run together. We've got alot of ladies on here that are getting away with murder. :ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

OH YEAH!!! Two :tu :tu For Kat!!! Now that's the way to put a beating on the hubby!!! Enjoy Chris, it couldn't have happened to a nicer BOTL!!! :chk :bl :chk


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Mmmmm nice hitage, or it is hittage?

Sweet!

:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> yes she had intel done by none other than Booker:tu


I had nothing to do with it. u can't prove a thang. Enjoy the smokes.

Chris made it a lil hard, he likes to give give give & give. never likes to receive so now take that.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I had nothing to do with it. u can't prove a thang. Enjoy the smokes.
> 
> Chris made it a lil hard, he likes to give give give & give. never likes to receive so now take that.


Time to start up the old bomb making packaging machine thing dingy down in the basement,watch out


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> Time to start up the old bomb making packaging machine thing dingy down in the basement,watch out


Hey we just had a wonderful nite at the Jefferson Beach Grill with the ladies no need for threats young man (; glad yall came by..


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey we just had a wonderful nite at the Jefferson Beach Grill with the ladies no need for threats young man (; glad yall came by..


Thanks for the invite.......we had fun too! http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0012.gif


----------



## buzzman600 (Dec 19, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> I GET OFF OF WORKING AFTER ABOUT 24 DAYS STARAIGHT AND COME HOME TO A BOX ON MY CHAIR THAT TICKING AWAY AND MY WIFE RUNS OUT OF THE HOUSE LAUGHING :r
> I FIND THIS LEFT IN THE AFTERMATH
> 
> ALSO WANT TO GIVE A SHOUT OUT THANKS TO BOOKER :tu:tuAND THE GUYS AND GALS AT THE OUTLET :tuFOR HELPING KATH PUT TOGETHER THIS AWESOME HIT
> ...


Wow Man she smacked you around good:r

Good work Girl !!!:tu:tu:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Sailkat said:


> If you going to bomb your hubbie....you have to do a good job!


One sec....

*H-O-N-E-Y* (yelling) (waiting)

Can you read this please?

NOT.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

BAMMMMMM awesome Chris :tu:tu


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

Impressive selection of sticks. This one is a keeper! :tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey we just had a wonderful nite at the Jefferson Beach Grill with the ladies no need for threats young man (; glad yall came by..


No threats, just need to get some packages ready to have fun ou know I'm training a Newbie How to bomb, as you can see she's a quick learner




Sailkat said:


> Thanks for the invite.......we had fun too! http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0012.gif


a great time, a good smoke with friends and it was turely a nice night ,

we were in there some were

the only way to go:tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice hit from the wife!!!

She's a keeper!!!:tu


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Gotta love it when the spouse does the bombing. Very nice smokes i might add.


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

I think he will keep me around for awhile http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=love/love0014.gif


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Sailkat said:


> I think he will keep me around for awhile http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=love/love0014.gif


AH!!! that makes me fell warm and fuzzy!!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

massphatness said:


> The audacity!
> 
> *I hope you taught her a good lesson after that insolence.*
> 
> Nice sticks -- that Perdomo keeps popping up everywhere I look. Think it's an omen?


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------

